# Good source for Lumber in Boise, ID or nearby and Free Project Plans.



## TheCutWorx (Sep 17, 2014)

I am a novice and have been getting my wood either from scraps at work or Home Depot/Lowe's. I have seen Woodcrafters specialty supply. I am hoping there might be some seasoned LJ's from my area that can advise.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

If, you happen to get over to Walla Walla Wa, check out Jensen Hardwoods. He has some nice wood from the monster trees that grow there-Walnut, maples, oaks, ect. Lots of small pieces for good prices.
And….a friendly fellow.


----------



## TroutStalker (Mar 6, 2009)

There are two lumber dealers in the Boise are that I deal with: high desert hardwoods in Eagle and Intermountain forest Products in Meridian. Both are excellent.


----------



## TheCutWorx (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, I will check them out, I like they list what they carry in stock online.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

High Desert Hardwoods in Eagle. Take checkbook or cash they don't take credit cards. Reasonable priced for Idaho and have a large selection of hardwood both domestic and exotic. Reasonable price on baltic birch plywood also. Woodcraft has a fair selection but a little higher priced.


----------



## TheCutWorx (Sep 17, 2014)

High Desert in Eagle, ID is awesome! I arrived right after someone went through their aromic cedar….oh man smelled so good. that have a wondrous variety in stock.


----------



## cax (Sep 24, 2014)

Intermountain forest Products in Meridian is much better.


----------



## DanEilers (12 mo ago)

Sounds like I need to check Intermountain Forest Products in Meridian out. Thank you.


----------

